# (Rate ME) I'm High for the first time in years LUL



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Eyes red af


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 10, 2020)

average


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

*you look 21 bro what the fuck*


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 10, 2020)

0 subhuman


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> average




I agree, without those tik tok filters u kids use nowadays I am looking old and bad


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 724929


Jk reality is me right now after seeing your face and hairline being better than mine while being 10 years older btw:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 10, 2020)

I see that water lube in the background


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 10, 2020)

why are you drawing in all the pics? is it for reverse search?


----------



## Stare (Oct 10, 2020)

Mogs me to Neptune and back


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I agree, without those tik tok filters u kids use nowadays I am looking old and bad


ok boomer


----------



## sytyl (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 10, 2020)

*Wow brutal nct Over for you , im sorry son its a Hell of a thing

You Should get some Work Done asap to fix that to have a Chance of looking human




Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 10, 2020)

You should buy good contacts, these ones look fake af 
otherwise your skin looks really good


----------



## Warlow (Oct 10, 2020)

gas what i smoke nigga


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> You should buy good contacts, these ones look fake af
> otherwise your skin looks really good



r u talking about custom ones like these: 


https://www.shop.9mmsfx.net/Natural_c6.htm


----------



## goat2x (Oct 10, 2020)

*I WANNA POST SOMETHING GAY BUT @her WILL BAN ME AGAIN                                                                                   *


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Wow brutal nct Over for you , im sorry son its a Hell of a thing
> 
> You Should get some Work Done asap to fix that to have a Chance of looking human*



I dont have NCT but I agree my lower lids could be more tight I am seeing Taban to talk to him about it


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *I WANNA POST SOMETHING GAY BUT @her WILL BAN ME AGAIN                                           *


Jewish admins


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> r u talking about custom ones like these:
> 
> 
> https://www.shop.9mmsfx.net/Natural_c6.htm


These look good, this one looks natural as the name says, would fit your pheno
also there's like thousand of colors and shit you probably know that, there's youtubers who review contact lenses


https://www.shop.9mmsfx.net/Natural-Blue-NBL.htm


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mogs zach cox to self harm


----------



## MentalistKebab (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Eyes red af
> 
> View attachment 724923
> View attachment 724925


3 PSL
oldcel manlet


----------



## goat2x (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont have NCT but I agree my lower lids could be more tight I am seeing Taban to talk to him about it


*IF YOU WANT TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE ON YOUR GIGA CHAD FACE DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR WEAK NEGATIVE BROWRIDGE TBH
YOUR EYEBROWS TILTED NEGATIVELY *


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 10, 2020)

probably the only truecel here and you definitely don’t get laid. I suggest you just end your life


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Eyes red af
> 
> View attachment 724923
> View attachment 724925


U look so beautiful can't imagine being this photogenic


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

*THIS WILL BE ME AFTER TABAN PERMA SQUINTOPLASTY*


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *THIS WILL BE ME AFTER TABAN PERMA SQUINTOPLASTY*
> 
> 
> View attachment 724940


squint more


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

*Has anyone before told you that you're super good looking?



   *


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *THIS WILL BE ME AFTER TABAN PERMA SQUINTOPLASTY*
> 
> 
> View attachment 724940


Too much tightness tbh ur eyes in OP are good enough


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 10, 2020)

Do you naturally have hollow cheeks or did you get a surgery for it? Does a too broad chin ruin hollowness of the cheeks if the jaw is too narrow in proportion? Or is it simply down to buccal fat iye?


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *IF YOU WANT TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE ON YOUR GIGA CHAD FACE DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR WEAK NEGATIVE BROWRIDGE TBH
> YOUR EYEBROWS TILTED NEGATIVELY *


I agree he should get browplasty if he's still surgerymaxing
@RealSurgerymax


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 10, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> View attachment 724928


Unironically weimar level degeneracy I am disgusted


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> Do you naturally have hollow cheeks or did you get a surgery for it? Does a too broad chin ruin hollowness of the cheeks if the jaw is too narrow in proportion? Or is it simply down to buccal fat iye?



Low bf, never had buccal fat removal or any surgery for zygos or anything


@goat2x @wasted

I am going to Taban for eye evaluation, lower lid retraction/almond eye surgery and fillers for one of my upper eyelids since one is more hooded than the other



*Also there is always more chin filler for width since my chin is rounded*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2020)

wasted said:


> *you look 21 bro what the fuck*


While I look 60 at 22 er fuel


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Jk reality is me right now after seeing your face and hairline being better than mine while being 10 years older btw:
> View attachment 724930


@malignant hi


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> While I look 60 at 22 er fuel


I look 30 at 17 jfl bro


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Oct 10, 2020)

temples me tbh


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 10, 2020)

Man I think amber or hazel contact would be better not gonna lie.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Low bf, never had buccal fat removal or any surgery for zygos or anything
> 
> 
> @goat2x @wasted
> ...


Any idea how cheek hollowness can be achieved surgically? I have chubby looking cheeks that make me look very young and soft. 
I have a broad chin, a narrow jaw and low set cheekbones. It's probably the worst combo.


----------



## Casadonis (Oct 10, 2020)

Only thing I would look into is eyebrow transplant to get more length on your left one. Looks rather short


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Low bf, never had buccal fat removal or any surgery for zygos or anything
> 
> 
> @goat2x @wasted
> ...


You should change ur eyebrows tilt tbh


----------



## dasani water (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 10, 2020)

looks too dark,over cause ethnic.


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont have NCT but I agree my lower lids could be more tight I am seeing Taban to talk to him about it


Retard, you will just ruin your eye area if you actually go to Taban to make your lower lids tighter. The truth is : your overall eye shape meaning the your medial canthus is shaped makes it look as if your eyes are flipped upside down. Another one of your problems are the botched nose, round lower third, thin eyebrows, lack of dark eyelashes, pale coloring (including the lips) and gay painstakingly obvious fake contact lenses are your actual failos. Here is a morph of you if you were a natural giga Chad :


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Retard, you will just ruin your eye area if you actually go to Taban to make your lower lids tighter. The truth is : your overall eye shape meaning the your medial canthus is shaped makes it look as if your eyes are flipped upside down. Another one of your problems are the botched nose, round lower third, thin eyebrows, lack of dark eyelashes, pale coloring (including the lips) and gay painstakingly obvious fake contact lenses are your actual failos. Here is a morph of you if you were a natural giga Chad :
> 
> View attachment 724986


That morph looks too ethnic and makes me look like one of the Jonas brothers

I agree eyebrows are sparse, they always have been Ive tried everything short of eyebrow transsplant
Nose is still an issue, but after 2 nose jobs surgeons are hesitant to touch it again, but I am thinking of fillers at least towards the tip
eyelases are long and dark but my 7 year old samsung isnt high enough of a quality camera to actually capture fine details like that
rounded lower third meaning chin?

My eyes are asymmetrical af, my orbits must look comical under xray, I need Taban to fuck my shit up and give me a full almond eye, canthoplasty and filler and shit


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 10, 2020)

now imagine the number of likes if you were on ig


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *I WANNA POST SOMETHING GAY BUT @her WILL BAN ME AGAIN                                           *


Faggot


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> That morph looks too ethnic and makes me look like one of the Jonas brothers
> 
> I agree eyebrows are sparse, they always have been Ive tried everything short of eyebrow transsplant
> Nose is still an issue, but after 2 nose jobs surgeons are hesitant to touch it again, but I am thinking of fillers at least towards the tip
> ...


You look way better in the morph tbh and the actual failo in your eye area is the way your medial canthus is curved. Try microblading for your eyebrows.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 10, 2020)

Im glad you got a good camera OP. Also over for anyone 100 km in your vicinity. I will legit desintegrate from the mog.


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Retard, you will just ruin your eye area if you actually go to Taban to make your lower lids tighter. The truth is : your overall eye shape meaning the your medial canthus is shaped makes it look as if your eyes are flipped upside down. Another one of your problems are the botched nose, round lower third, thin eyebrows, lack of dark eyelashes, pale coloring (including the lips) and gay painstakingly obvious fake contact lenses are your actual failos. Here is a morph of you if you were a natural giga Chad :
> 
> View attachment 724986


looks ethnic


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Im glad you got a good camera OP. Also over for anyone 100 km in your vicinity. I will legit desintegrate from the mog.


I didnt get a good camera Im still using my 7 year old samsung

It cant even capture my eyelashes which are actually rlly long





Also I dunno why the fuck u guys think blue eyes are bad on me or my pheno? My siblings have blue or green and parents have blue so I was MEANT to have blue eyes. In fact I dont even have brown eyes, my eyes are a VERY VERY VERY dark blue, that makes them look black


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I didnt get a good camera Im still using my 7 year old samsung



Fuck, your skull must be huge, even you look good with lens distortion.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 10, 2020)

Jesus christ dude you look like you are so god damn young and your skin has no blemishes. If I saw you I would think you were in college. Im sure that helps you slay some young chicks.


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 10, 2020)

wasted said:


> looks ethnic


He looks better either way. Show the original and the morph to foids and all will choose the morph.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 10, 2020)

what drugs are you high on?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He looks better either way. Show the original and the morph to foids and all will choose the morph.



Out of ALL the things u listed if I were to get one surgery of fix ONE of the issues which one shoul dI go for? Eye area?


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Out of ALL the things u listed if I were to get one surgery of fix ONE of the issues which one shoul dI go for? Eye area?


Get LL


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Out of ALL the things u listed if I were to get one surgery of fix ONE of the issues which one shoul dI go for? Eye area?


I would start with the eyebrows, eyelashes, coloring, nose and chin in that order.


----------



## wasted (Oct 10, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> I would start with the eyebrows, eyelashes, coloring, nose and chin in that order.


"thin" wrap around lower jaw implant for a sharper lower third and something to change the eyebrows tilt (browplasty?) *imo*


----------



## orthochadic (Oct 10, 2020)

Gandy should visit you


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 724929


It's over for HeedAndSuceedCels


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 10, 2020)

where is the tan ffs


----------



## Straycat (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont have NCT but I agree my lower lids could be more tight I am seeing Taban to talk to him about it


How much did the fillers cost? would you recommend them vs chin/jaw implants?


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Eyes red af
> 
> View attachment 724923
> View attachment 724925


Surely you’re wearing contacts? Those eyes look odd.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> where is the tan ffs


Tanning beds have been closed cause covid. I just started tanning the other day cause they reopened last week



Straycat said:


> How much did the fillers cost? would you recommend them vs chin/jaw implants?



fillers were like 400 per session, only had em done twice on my chin. I have asked the forum about implants, even the Drs I talked to said implants could help for more square chin, obv u want custom made




Alexanderr said:


> Surely you’re wearing contacts? Those eyes look odd.


yes


----------



## Straycat (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tanning beds have been closed cause covid. I just started tanning the other day cause they reopened last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you at all worried about the filler dissolving into your body and being slightly toxic? like having plastics in your body?


----------



## ascentium (Oct 10, 2020)

Straycat said:


> Are you at all worried about the filler dissolving into your body and being slightly toxic? like having plastics in your body?



bro...most fillers are hyaluronic acid, not plastic.


----------



## ascentium (Oct 10, 2020)

@Amnesia loose skin or shitty android camera?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 10, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> Any idea how cheek hollowness can be achieved surgically? I have chubby looking cheeks that make me look very young and soft.
> I have a broad chin, a narrow jaw and low set cheekbones. It's probably the worst combo.


Buccal fat removal and zygo fillers or implants


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 10, 2020)

Also @Amnesia I would go for more of a squared off chin tbh I think it’ll look better


----------



## ascentium (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 10, 2020)

wasted said:


> I agree he should get browplasty if he's still surgerymaxing
> @RealSurgerymax



Brow ridge does not appear weak per se, in fact augmenting the brow ridge without augmenting the above forehead could lead to a Neanderthal look.

Anyway, these are obviously glamour shots so not good for objectively assessing it’s true aesthetic and providing recommendations for improvement. But my general impression is that this is an attractive face.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *THIS WILL BE ME AFTER TABAN PERMA SQUINTOPLASTY*
> 
> 
> View attachment 724940


Wtf is wrong with you lmao you look uglier here jfl


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 10, 2020)

ascentium said:


> View attachment 725204
> View attachment 725205



Oh okay, a medial Supraorbital implant with a very small amount of anterior projection could take the brows closer to this however this is just a morph and exceeds the limitations of what surgery can do.


----------



## ascentium (Oct 10, 2020)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Oh okay, a medial Supraorbital implant with a very small amount of anterior projection could take the brows closer to this however this is just a morph and exceeds the limitations of what surgery can do.



unrelated but since you’re here. Is it possible to get HA fillers along the zygos for projection?


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 10, 2020)

ascentium said:


> unrelated but since you’re here. Is it possible to get HA fillers along the zygos for projection?



Yes but not the best idea long term and not the safest zone for filler injection since facial motor nerves run through this region.

But a custom implant can be safely placed in a subperiosteal plane.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 10, 2020)

you look rather impressive on these shots ngl
as i've said before, you have a dead fish look in your eyes tho, I honestly can't say what it exactly you need to do to humanize, need a bit or UEE? fixing your latheral canthus?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 10, 2020)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Yes but not the best idea long term and not the safest zone for filler injection since facial motor nerves run through this region.
> 
> But a custom implant can be safely placed in a subperiosteal plane.


what about osteotomies on zygos?


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> what about osteotomies on zygos?



Yes, certain modifications of the Zygomatic Sandwich Osteotomy.

Many applications of this Osteotomy are a little feminizing. It depends on:
1.) The direction of the oblique and vertical Osteotomy lines of this generic L-shaped Zygomatic Osteotomy. 
2.) Whether the bone graft is placed in/between the oblique Osteotomy or the vertical Osteotomy.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 10, 2020)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Yes, certain modifications of the Zygomatic Sandwich Osteotomy.
> 
> Many applications of this Osteotomy are a little feminizing. It depends on:
> 1.) The direction of the oblique and vertical Osteotomy lines of this generic L-shaped Zygomatic Osteotomy.
> 2.) Whether the bone graft is placed in/between the oblique Osteotomy or the vertical Osteotomy.


barely understood, is it legit? does it look good or the only option for zygos is really implants?


----------



## TRNA (Oct 10, 2020)

@Amnesia where do you get your color contacts from


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 11, 2020)

@Taylorswift he mogs male models tbh stop the cope he looks insane in shit phone pics


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @Taylorswift he mogs male models tbh stop the cope he looks insane in shit phone pics


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 11, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 725331


Amnesia mogs then to death lol ask most women I can almost say this for sure


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 11, 2020)

@Amnesia what body fat are u tbh . I’m leanmaxxing atm


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Amnesia mogs then to death lol ask most women I can almost say this for sure


ask tbh bro


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 11, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> ask tbh bro



He mogs o pry with that selfie . Compare it to o pry selfies . If amnesia had professional shoots he would be a model no doubt


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 11, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> barely understood, is it legit? does it look good or the only option for zygos is really implants?



It can be a very good procedure if you are the right candidate. Implants are probably more practical and favored most of the time.

Neither can be laterally extended too far without looking unnatural.

For more questions about zygomatic augmentation consider tagging in a dedicated thread so we don’t derail this one.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 11, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @Amnesia what body fat are u tbh . I’m leanmaxxing atm



whatever BF this is. I am thinking 18%


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 11, 2020)

low tier normie


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 11, 2020)

skinmogs me at 16


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 11, 2020)

ascentium said:


> View attachment 725204
> View attachment 725205


He is better in the before


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Oct 11, 2020)

ascentium said:


> @Amnesia loose skin or shitty android camera?
> View attachment 725187


It’s the lymph node


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 11, 2020)

Do i look like him at all?


----------



## Hozay (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do i look like him at all?
> 
> View attachment 725564


with shorter hair ye i would see it. his eye area mogs you tho


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do i look like him at all?
> 
> View attachment 725564


is that your brother?


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 11, 2020)

Sth here looks weird


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 11, 2020)

Have you been youngmaxxing tbh?


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> whatever BF this is. I am thinking 18%
> 
> 
> View attachment 725512


Thats definitely 15% or lower. I would even suggest 12%,


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont have NCT but I agree my lower lids could be more tight I am seeing Taban to talk to him about it


----------



## CommanderCope (Oct 16, 2020)

ascentium said:


> View attachment 725204
> View attachment 725205


from chad to ubermogger



Truthmirrorcoper said:


> View attachment 725860


why is he indian JFL


----------



## GreenHat500 (Oct 23, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Retard, you will just ruin your eye area if you actually go to Taban to make your lower lids tighter. The truth is : your overall eye shape meaning the your medial canthus is shaped makes it look as if your eyes are flipped upside down. Another one of your problems are the botched nose, round lower third, thin eyebrows, lack of dark eyelashes, pale coloring (including the lips) and gay painstakingly obvious fake contact lenses are your actual failos. Here is a morph of you if you were a natural giga Chad :
> 
> View attachment 724986


Morph is actually very good IMO. But he does look a bit too ethnic. Could you do that morph again but make him have blue eyes?


----------

